# WorldMark Newbie Questions



## simon.fisher.2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello All,

I had the opportunity to stay at the Worldmark property in Cabo San Lucas. I really enjoyed it and when I looked more into Worldmark - it seems to be one of the best "points" timeshares out there and the monthly fees are very minimal IMHO. 

I am currently a DVC member. I purchased 160 points RESALE for Animal Kingdom Village, AKV. Now that I am getting married, my soon to be wife and I want to take our extended families..

I am torn, I really like the DVC properties, but honestly, I got that for my family and kids one day to enjoy and to accommodate the extended family becomes expensive and I feel we wont go as much because we are saving points for a larger room... 

I am thinking about purchasing 9,000 Worldmark points and going every two years or so with the extended family. 

1) What do you lose by purchasing Worldmark resale points? 
2) How difficult is it to book the Worldmark "Reunion" resort in Orlando?

Thanks for the help! Tug'ers are the best!


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 9, 2014)

Welcome !!!!!


1. Increase your potential purchase to 10,000 - The maintenance Fees are the same as 9,000



simon.fisher.2 said:


> 1) What do you lose by purchasing Worldmark resale points?



Affiliate Resorts - (Australia New Zealand) Any Wyndham Vacation Resorts (Old Fairfield Chain) made available to Worldmark owners - Both Wyndham and Worldmark owners agree (there's not much they do agree on) that the affiliate availability has always been a joke, one or two units made available for cross booking so they could put a dot on the map for marketing purposes.

The areas that could be excluded can be booked through an exchange company.

Haven't seen number yet that can justify a developer purchase, everything is about additional ancillary access at a cash equivalent price that doesn't make sense on just the maintenance fee side of the equation, not considering the upfront dump of money.

Until you get to 60 K points the only savings you are going to see is waived housekeeping charge, @ a $120K premium for 60,000 points you need to check in and out 1,400 (extra) times before you would break even. The first 6 per year are included in your basic maintenance fees



			
				RENTSHARE said:
			
		

> 1) What do you lose by purchasing Worldmark *DEVELOPER* points?



$20 thousands dollars, or more at the level you are looking at



simon.fisher.2 said:


> 2) How difficult is it to book the Worldmark "Reunion" resort in Orlando



Unknown it's brand new ? With the exception of certain premium holiday weeks or some coastal resorts, most Worldmarks can be booked @ the 13 month window without a problem, (There are some tricks that people use by booking back to back reservations that can be trying when your just looking for a week {which is why I suggested the extra points}) 

Reunion being brand new comes in at 17,000 since it's 3 bedroom, You can't buy 8500 so I can see you are looking at an EOY option. The majority of the legacy resorts cap at 10K for 2 bedrooms and 12 K for the 3 bedrooms, the newer resorts come in at a much higher rate. Since the majority of the owners were sold on One Bedroom 8K two Bedroom 10K and three bedrooms 12 K, booking with 6K accounts, those resorts sell out first

 Because of the higher point value the newer resorts are not as hard to book


On a side note, take a look at WVO, unless you vacation more on the west cost than you travel east. The other Wyndham properties will be closer to DVC than the Worldmark Units, I do believe Reunion is a shared property, both WVO and Worldmark

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do?id=0192


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I can tell you (1) you lose nothing except the high cost of developer points (I see 9,000 points for about $2K all the time however, if you're going for 9K then go for 10K-you get an extra housekeeping token!) As far as (2) I don't know what "reunion" is but WM has a window for reservations - find out what it is and get on the phone. (Note: There are "tricks" to beat the "window, too). If you haven't been to wmowners.com then, scoot on over!


----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks so much both of you for your great advice. I will check out WVO. I will admit I am not familiar with this system. Is there a good forum that you would recommend to explain it? Do you have a home resort or is it just points. Forgive me but all of these systems are different and have their own quirks so to speak.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Feb 9, 2014)

Here is a link of the WVR (Wyndham ) Member's Directory so you can review the Wyndham points charts and resorts that they have.

Wyndham has Reunion Resort in FL. There is also Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort, Lake Buena Vista, FL  (which is the closest to WDW.  It is next to Disney's Caribbean Resort) 

You can use your RCI membership that you get with Wyndham to also get WDW properties!

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/2013657298WMD/

Cynthia T.


----------



## Travel1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I own WM (resale) and love it.  Like the others have said, go for a min of 10K credits/points.

I have never stayed at Reunion (and therefore have never made a reservation), but every time I look for availability during Bonus Time it seems to be available...perhaps a little harder during the summer months.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 9, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Welcome !!!!!
> 
> 1. Increase your potential purchase to 10,000 - The maintenance Fees are the same as 9,000



True, WorldMark maintenance fees change at 2,500 credit intervals even though you can only buy in 1,000 credit increments. A 8,000, 9,000, and 10,000 credit account all have the same maintenance fees.  (Credits is the WorldMark name for their points.)  You can find a WorldMark Maintenance Fee table here.



nightnurse613 said:


> . . . if you're going for 9K then go for 10K-you get an extra housekeeping token!



You receive 1 housekeeping token every year for a 9,000 or a 10,000 credit account.  You have to reach the 20,000 credit level before you get a second token each year.


----------

